# Libelle



## harryw (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

mit Freuden stelle ich fest, dass es hier auch eine Fotoecke und viele Fotografie-Interessierte gibt! Gefällt mir immer besser hier! 

Dieses schöne Model habe ich letztes Jahr für eine lange Fotosession gewinnen können. Sie war so mit Eierlegen beschäftigt, dass sie sich überhaupt nicht um mich kümmerte.

Grüße
Harry


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Libelle*

Servus Harry

Freut mich wieder einen Fotografen mehr hier begrüssen zu dürfen 

Wie es aussieht bringst du schon Erfahrung mit 

Welche Ausrüstung 

Deine Bilder gefallen mir ...


----------



## harryw (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Libelle*

Hallo Helmut,

Danke! 



Digicat schrieb:


> Welche Ausrüstung


Diese Bilder habe ich mit der Canon 350D und einem Sigma 100/2.8 Makroobjektiv aufgenommen.

Vor kurzem bin ich aber auf die 60D umgestiegen.


----------



## sanatee (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Libelle*

  wow...tolle Bilder!!!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Libelle*

Hallo Harry,

schön, einen weiteren Fotografen mit einem guten Auge im Forum zu haben. 

Net schlecht die Libelle. 
ich glaube Helmut hat ein Libellentread erstellt, dort findest Du weitere sehr beindruckende Bilder, die Du vervollständigen kannst. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------

